# Konflikt? Grafik vs. Netzwerk?!



## alexanderneipp (7. Dezember 2002)

Folgendes:
Wollte so eben eine PCI Netzwerkkarte in meinen Rechner schieben.
Das klappt auch noch  
Dann geht aber nix mehr.
Die Karte ist voll in Ordnung, hab sie auf nem anderen Rechner getestet.

Kann es sein, dass sich die Netzwerkkarte nicht mit meiner Grafikkarte versteht?
Hab nämlich alle anderen PCI Karten mal ausgebaut und es ging immer noch nix...!

Danke!


----------



## sam (7. Dezember 2002)

glaub ich weniger  
du hast nicht zufällig nen onboardsound-chip?
wenn nicht (oder wenn ): schau halt im geräte manager....da stehen die konflikte ja drin


----------



## Kaprolactam (7. Dezember 2002)

Doch, das geht ohne weiteres. Die Variante habe ich schon kennengelernt. Der betroffene Computer hat sich standhaft geweigert, ins Windows zu booten, wenn das kritische Pärchen Netzwerkkarte/Grafikkarte im Rechner waren. Habe ich eins von beiden ausgetauscht, lief alles.

/Kapro


----------



## sam (7. Dezember 2002)

hui, hätte ich nicht gedacht...
wie alt war der pc?


----------



## Kaprolactam (7. Dezember 2002)

Gut ein Jahr alt ist die Mühle.

/Kapro


----------



## sam (7. Dezember 2002)

@alex: dann würde ich mal ne andere graka einbauen...nur so zum test

...oder versuchen die irq's der graka zu ändern (vielleicht mag eine der beiden karten das sharen nicht)


----------



## eViLaSh (9. Dezember 2002)

der slot direkt unter der graka sollte eh immer frei bleiben !!!


----------

